# Aquarium Hive Update - 3-26-18



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## humm (Jul 23, 2015)

How wide are the bars you are using, and what are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

humm said:


> How wide are the bars you are using, and what are the dimensions of the tank?


 
Thanks for asking. The bars are 1 3/8 in wide which is about the normal width of a standard top bar. The bars are 17 inches long which is also the standard length usually of a top bar.

Regarding the tank, I don't even know what size it is because I got it for free and I've never measured it LOL. I will say that it's too deep, or at least deeper than it needs to be. I've made one since then that is a lot more shallow but it's not in use yet. I can try to get exact dimensions on the tank a little bit later.


----------

